# dog proof boat



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

not sure if this is the place to post, but I figured someone here must have dog boating experience, so what would you consider a dog proof one man boat?
just something big enough for you, your dog and your gear, I thought sit on-top kayak but wouldn't a dog moving around make it unstable?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Id prefer a jon boat myyself. Any flat bottom boat with a wide beam shoud be safe. Kayaks and canoes are NOT stable boats. If the dog is large and you cant stand on the side of the boat without it tipping over Id go with a bigger boat


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

jon boat is a bit too bulky, there are more medium sized rivers than there are bodies of water around here.
not to mention we dont have a vehicle large enough to move a jon boat, nor do I have experience with rowing a jon boat, thats why I was thinking kayak, they are generally easier to manuver, better on rivers, but unsteady with dog.
my dog is 33 lbs.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a FOLBOT it's a folding kayak. FOLBOTs are one of the more stable kayaks as they are flat bottomed. I used to take my APBT boating with me all the time, she hated it, but she was a pretty good sport about it. She weighed about 55lbs. the problem was she would never center herself in the boat like a person, she would circle then flop down on one side of the cockpit or the other, the boat would list to that side and I would have to scoot over to balance the weight out, then she would smell something and bolt upright shifting the weight again. Get up, lay down, get up, lay down, shift, shift, shift. The FOLBOT is a great flat water boat, lakes and lazy rivers, not so swell in strong rivers with lots of pointy rocks and snags, it's no white water boat. Look into an inflateable raft with a frame, they can be quite an investment but easy to transport. The downside is that out on a lake, if you should choose, the wind pretty much owns a raft. For ease of transport and stability I would recomend the FOLBOT Kodiak, you should be able to fit a dog and some gear in there with you, 33lbs. isn't too heavy.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

I was actually looking at something like FOLBOTs, but instead it was a canoe and made of something that resembled plastic, it was called a Tote 'N' Boat.
I'll deffinatly look more into Folbots.
thanks


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

mine were all canoe trained, that way they sit on the bottom -- hunted out of one for years with a dog, but a small jon boat or the one man bass boats probally be better, use a small electric motor if not used to towing.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...40_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat21340&rid=


----------

